# I like the crusty, but this is ridiculous



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/363866433570?campid=5335809022
"Needs total restoration." Ya think??🤔

Maybe @tacochris is up for the challenge...

































"Send me a message with your interest. Thank you in advance. I do not have any Schwinn's." 😆


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 8, 2022)

It's got the super rare fade-away fenders...


----------



## tacochris (Jun 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/363866433570?campid=5335809022
> "Needs total restoration." Ya think??🤔
> 
> Maybe @tacochris is up for the challenge...
> ...



Haha man....ive got a buddy who is actually looking at buying that thing!  You got me pegged on crusty things though🤣


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2022)

I mean...for the right price. yeah. But $950? Maybe for 1/3 of that it's worth tackling.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 8, 2022)

Ok sooo I just talked to my buddy who was looking at this bike, BUT, its been posted in his local FB marketplace for a while at $450 and now its posted on ebay for 950....same area etc.  So either it sold and is being posted higher or its fake...who knows.

*EDIT: look at the picture of the seat, those pictures are all pictures of a computer screen so im calling scam on this one.*


----------



## 1motime (Jun 8, 2022)

Seller says no shipping. Nothing will come apart


----------



## ozzie (Jun 8, 2022)

I wonder how people manage to take such bad photos. Guess he must be using a phone from 15 years ago.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 8, 2022)

Even the chain guard has rust *holes *going clear-through!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 9, 2022)

Bringing it home would be like marrying a 98 year old lady who is homeless.  Slightly noble but . . . .


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 9, 2022)

It is currently listed on FB marketplace for $450.


----------



## 30thtbird (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah, I was gonna pick it up but I think it was sold and the gentleman didn't mark it as such.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 11, 2022)

You need a tetanus shot just buy it, then a booster to ride it😂


----------

